
Ktor webapp on Heroku - vladletter
https://medium.com/@vladimir.pasquier/ktor-webapp-on-heroku-d69aa3af9128
======
vladletter
Here is an example of Ktor webapp implementation with several third party
components that can be quickly deployed on Heroku.

